# Build or Buy Coping sled?



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

Can you build a better sled for less $$?

Is it important to have two toggle clamps?

Thanks.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm from the "make-it-yourself" school of woodworking. If you are doing woodworking, it just makes good sense to make everything you can. Look at it this way. Sleds were made and being used long before someone thought to sell them. As they say, it's not rocket science. Making your own gives you much needed experience. If it doesn't turn out like you want, no big deal; just build another until you get it right. A sled is a tool that can aid you in making precise cuts on a table saw. There is no reason why you can't make one as good if not better than a store bought one.
The next time someone comes over to view your latest project and he says; "great job; where did you get the sled?" you can reply; "I don't need no stinkin store bought sled" I made it myself.
As for the toggle clamps; I never found a need for them. There is no shortage out there for plans to build sleds.


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

What MrRon said; I good way to hone your craft and learn by your mistakes.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

You can build one quickly and easily. Router or shaper ?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It doesn't need to be complicated; this is my favorite design.
I prefer two toggles. They serve as handles.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry, I was thinking a crosscut sled for a table saw. Yes you will need 2 toggle clamps.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

> "Can you build a better sled for less $$?"


You can definitely build one a least as good for less…. If you build one better for less… you should sell it


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I asked the same question a while ago and looked at the sleds available. Rockler has one but I could not bring myself to pay $69 plus shipping for a couple pieces of plastic and a clamp. So I ordered a clamp and found a jig kit on sale and spent around $20 and built this.










Two clamps would be better than one, however one works fine if you hold the board with one hand. (away from the bit of course)


----------



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Ordered two vertical toggle clamps from Amazon and will be building one much like TechRedneck's
and NiteWalker's. Total cost around $20.


----------

